# Vuvuzelas: That awful buzzing noise at the World Cup in South Africa.



## thedaras (11 Jun 2010)

Having watched the football today, all I can hear is horns,horns horns!!
Becoming very annoying! 

Wrecking anyone else's head?


----------



## Moral Ethos (11 Jun 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Romulan (11 Jun 2010)

No! 

Turn up the volume and soak up the atmosphere.

They should hand them out at Lansdowne Road.


----------



## Godfather (11 Jun 2010)

I just hate those horns... They are disgusting!


----------



## mtk (11 Jun 2010)

terrible i agree


----------



## RonanC (11 Jun 2010)

atmosphere?? It sounds more like a swarm of bees. They are very annoying and you cannot hear the crowd at all. Same happened in the Confederations Cup last year in S. Africa which gave us a clue of things to come.


----------



## delgirl (12 Jun 2010)

The relief when the other half changed channel after the France match was incredible.

The horns shouldn't be allowed into the stadiums - agree with Ronan C, sounds just like a swarm of bees!


----------



## haminka1 (12 Jun 2010)

*WC - awful buzzing sound*

What's this awful buzzing sound you can hear during all WC matches? Sounds like bees running /flying/ amok. Makes it really difficult to watch the game.


----------



## MrMan (12 Jun 2010)

They are the vuvuzela (could be the correct spelling) horns that the locals seem to enjoy blowing for the duration of matches and apparently during open air training sessions too. Something that will have to be endured for the WC.


----------



## haminka1 (12 Jun 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## ajapale (12 Jun 2010)

That buzz brings me back to the 1970 world cup in Mexico!

and listening to Jimmy Magee with buzzing noise waxing and waning over the satellite link.


----------



## emaol (13 Jun 2010)

Reports on Twitter suggest the BBC audio bods have worked out how to lessen their noise during broadcast, but then you could hear Mick McCarthy all the more.....


----------



## RMCF (13 Jun 2010)

Yeah, like that will make a difference


----------



## burger1979 (14 Jun 2010)

eventually you will learn to drown out the noise after watching a few matches. like the commentary it only just takes a bit of getting used to. 
I mean if i can concentrate really really hard then i can just about drown out the white noise that the wife makes when she talks to me when the footie is on, hence if i can apply the same to the horns then it should just be a gentle white noise in the background.......


----------



## Romulan (14 Jun 2010)

Romulan said:


> No!
> 
> Turn up the volume and soak up the atmosphere.
> 
> They should hand them out at Lansdowne Road.



I've changed my mind.  They must be driving the fans in the ground mad as well.

Presume it's the locals doing this.  Can't help wondering if they are even watching the matches.


----------



## Moral Ethos (14 Jun 2010)

They probably were given their tickets for free. These guys have no interest in the game at all.


----------



## Staples (14 Jun 2010)

I was just relieved to find out what it was.  I thought my tinnitus had gone up a few octaves.


----------



## burger1979 (14 Jun 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> They probably were given their tickets for free. These guys have no interest in the game at all.


 
what makes you say they have no interest? soccer in SA is one of the biggest sports, the horns are used at all matches (orlando pirates are supposedly the biggest users of the horns in club football there). So what if they were given the tickets for free it might encourage more people to kick a ball around after the world cup has left and they might enjoy the games when there.


----------



## Staples (14 Jun 2010)

I's agree that the interest in football is perhaps weaker than the interest in being there.  

In fairness, it would be difficult to engage in a match to any meaningful level if you spend the 90 minutes blowing into a bloody horn.


----------



## Moral Ethos (14 Jun 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Jun 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> They probably were given their tickets for free. These guys have no interest in the game at all.


 
It's just a different way of supporting a team, they might think people who sing obscene chants or spend the 90 minuts effing and blinding and spend their time getting drunk going to and from a match have no interest in the game either.


----------



## micmclo (14 Jun 2010)

I've watched plently of rugby games in South Africa, this never went on

Must be completly different fans or at least different traditions


----------



## Latrade (14 Jun 2010)

micmclo said:


> I've watched plently of rugby games in South Africa, this never went on
> 
> Must be completly different fans or at least different traditions


 

It's not 100% true, but this could be explained by the racial divide in the two sports. Rugby tends to be a "white" sport and football a "black".


----------



## Staples (14 Jun 2010)

Latrade said:


> It's not 100% true, but this could be explained by the racial divide in the two sports. Rugby tends to be a "white" sport and football a "black".


 
If it's mostly blacks who play the vuvus, you can understand how "tensions" might have arisen.


----------



## Ciaraella (14 Jun 2010)

I wonder are there alot of people fainting at games if they spend 90 minutes blowing into a horn!


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jun 2010)

According to Twitter (Oliver Kay, Gabriele Marcotti), the organising committee have decided today not to ban them.


----------



## Caveat (14 Jun 2010)

Stupid bloody name apart from anything else.


----------



## Moral Ethos (14 Jun 2010)

Just wait till someone sues FIFA for loss of hearing.


----------



## delgirl (14 Jun 2010)

The Vuvuzela Song ....


----------



## MrMan (14 Jun 2010)

Staples said:


> I's agree that the interest in football is perhaps weaker than the interest in being there.
> 
> In fairness, it would be difficult to engage in a match to any meaningful level if you spend the 90 minutes blowing into a bloody horn.


 
In the Nou Camp there is a section of absolutely mad fans that turn their backs on the games and spend the match chanting at the opposition supporters, I'm sure that the SA fans want to create an atmosphere that leaves a lasting impression because this WC is very important to them. It is annoying but if that is the usual way of creating noise at a match well they must be used to it and enjoy it so leave them to it.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Stupid bloody name apart from anything else.


 
Are you turning grumpy or has someone hijacked your login?


----------



## NOAH (14 Jun 2010)

my missus is delighted, I dont watch footie anymore.  Roll on the premeiership.  I would have been gutted if I had gone to a live match.

How can you follow a match, ie watch the action and blow into a horn that is pointing at the sky???

crazy

noah


----------



## Mucker Man (15 Jun 2010)

Apparently the BBC are going to offer commentary without the noise on the red button!!!


----------



## zztop (15 Jun 2010)

They are not to be nanned...its part of the tradition.Bloody Hell
blowing plastic horns is a tradition..First WC ever that just cannot
sit and listen to that awful noise.And then there is Gabriel Egan..


----------



## BillK (15 Jun 2010)

They are part of the black S. African culture. As Latrade says, you won't hear them at rugby matches because most black S.Africans watch the round ball game.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jun 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Just wait till someone sues FIFA for loss of hearing.


What?


----------



## mathepac (15 Jun 2010)

NOAH said:


> ...   I would have been gutted ...


Is that worse than sick as a parrot? Is direction or timing  important,  going forward / at the end of the day?


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

The solution is simple. Put on mute . After all, the commentary is nothing more than calling out unpronounceable names one after the other.


----------



## VOR (16 Jun 2010)

So FIFA throw out 34 hot young women in mini skirts and leave the clowns with vuvuzelas in the stadium? What's gone wrong with this world???!!!

The yanks were chanting "BP sucks" at the English on Saturday night. The samba drums of Brazil are an integral part of the WC. Did I hear either? Nah, I just heard those stupid vuvuzelas.

I don't care what the tradition is (if you can call 15 years tradition). Muting the TV is not the answer.  I want to enjoy the oohs and aaghs of the crowd and hear the singing. 

Ban them quickly. The atmosphere at the games is just not the same. At this stage I'll almost take The Great Escape for 90 minutes.


----------



## BillK (16 Jun 2010)

Don't know hwere the 15 years came from as they wre being used in the very early 1990's when I lived in Swaziland.

As I don't follow the round ball game, I'd rather watch The Great Escape than any soccer match. I do prefer Zulu though!


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2010)

VOR said:


> The yanks were chanting "BP sucks" at the English on Saturday night.





I'd say that got them pretty worked up alright. 

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept.

Proof positive that the yanks have an awful lot to learn about this whole "sahcerrr" mullarkey in addition to playing the thing.


----------



## ajapale (16 Jun 2010)

Have they just stopped??

*Uruguay* have just scored their second goal and the stadium went quiet!


----------



## Marion (16 Jun 2010)

No!...

They are still some diehards.

Marion


----------



## ajapale (16 Jun 2010)

Stopped again at 92mins! by Forlan again.


----------



## ajapale (16 Jun 2010)

Yes...the twittersphere is full of it ..* Forlan the man who silenced the ** 	 Vuvuzelas!*


----------



## VOR (17 Jun 2010)

BillK said:


> Don't know hwere the 15 years came from as they wre being used in the very early 1990's when I lived in Swaziland.
> 
> As I don't follow the round ball game, I'd rather watch The Great Escape than any soccer match. I do prefer Zulu though!




OK i'll make it 19 years of tradition. 

And the Great Escape comment refers to the brass band who follow England and play it at every opportunity finishing each time on "Ing-Lend"

Chants will never be great at a WC. Club matches will always have the best ones.  It's hard to get a load of fans to learn off decent chants in the space of a few days. Well, unless you can corale them in to a bar, feed them with beer and then teach them every line e.g. "We all dream of a team of Gary Breens"
Still, even "BP sucks " is better than the vuvuzelas.


----------



## Latrade (17 Jun 2010)

A week in and to be honest, they don't bother me one bit. 

As is often trumped, football is a game for the people (someone really should tell FIFA that). Just because the tradition in the UK and Ireland is to sing, chant or hurl witty, passionate, apt, tribal, racist, sectarian, xenophobic, homophobic abuse, it doesn't mean that's the same everywhere.

I've been to matches on the continent and they're dull compared to what I'm used to. Rose-tinted glasses and all that. But from what I recall most other world cups have had a handful of teams with chants and songs, most is just silence, Mexican waves and the locals screaming rather than anything co-ordinated.

Then we can way back to the days of the rattles and whistles. God they were annoying.

The point is who the hell are we to say our way of watching the one game that has spread out across the world is the best or correct. Soccer is successful because anyone from any background can kick about a ball, empty drinks can, stone, tennis ball, and get a match going. Because for some reason that team you get landed with in your youth suddenly takes up more of your emotion and wellbeing than is rational or logical.

Maybe the reason why the vuvuzelas only have a relatively recent history at soccer games in SA might have something to do with the oppression and all that stuff which only ended relatively recently. 

I'm just not sure people realise just how patronising they sound complaining about these things. Send in your complaints to the English Daily Mail, that's the place for all that unkempt, uncivilised, if only johnny foreigner could be like us type rants.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jun 2010)

I could hear the Mexican fans singing the "Cielito Lindo": "Ay, ay, ay ay, canta y no llores, porque  cantando se alegra el cielito lindo los corazones". Its great to hear all the fans from the various countries again.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jun 2010)

Viva Mexico!..."Ay, ay, ay ay"


----------



## thedaras (17 Jun 2010)

Latrade said:


> A week in and to be honest, they don't bother me one bit.
> 
> *Good for you!I understood this thread was for those of us who do find them annoying.*
> 
> ...



*Oh dear God, that sums it all up!!*


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2010)

Now you can browse the internet with the feeling you are at the world cup...
[broken link removed]


----------



## Latrade (18 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> *Oh dear God, that sums it all up!!*


 
It does indeed sum it all up because it was a joke. Because it's all about lightening up and not taking everything quite so seriously. Because while the forum is Letting off Steam, that doesn't mean those that aren't quite so bothered about something can't state so. Because it's the World Cup, I'm passionate about the game, I've seen France humiliated and I'm doing great on my WC predictions and group finishing’s so could well be in for some nice readies in a few weeks (touch wood). And more simply because that's how they enjoy the game in SA, get over it. 

I enjoy (well until last season) being on the Kop singing my heart out, some of the songs, when you've a full house singing along, bring a lump to your throat. But I'm not going to deny there aren't songs that are odious, offensive and have no place coming from a decent human being. Give me the horns over them any day.

But there we are that's how we do it at the games. On the continent it's different (there’s screaming, whistles, horns, flares, pigs heads, knives, and over zealous police with batons), in the States it's just "U.S.A" constantly (now that is loathsome). 

No one is hurt, no one is offended, no one is insulted. If I'm the only one who thinks that white Europeans seeking for FIFA to ban the horns because they're annoying isn't trying to impose a "proper" way of watching a game and isn't in some way offensive in itself, then I'm happy enough on my own.

So you can dissect all the above too if you wish. It's still just an opinion, it's still riddled with poor, thinly veiled sarcasm, but it doesn't change the fact that I really don't find them annoying. I can only apologise for such an appalling imposition on this forum as being able to tolerate football fans enjoying a gain blowing a horn. I hang my head. I opt for lethal injection for my sin.


----------



## thedaras (18 Jun 2010)

*



			It does indeed sum it all up because it was a joke.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Didn't appear in any way jokey to me! 
 perhaps Its the way you tell em...*


----------



## Latrade (18 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> *Didn't appear in any way jokey to me! *
> _*perhaps Its the way you tell em...*_


 
Then just as I apologise for being so bold as to hold a dissenting opinion, just as I apologise for stating that opinion, just as I apologise for not finding the horns offensive and just as I apologise for feeling the calls for them to be banned is patronising, I also apologise for not making the bits that were sarcasm clearly identifiable with sufficient warning, notification or explanation. Mea culpa.


----------



## levelpar (18 Jun 2010)

Seems to me that you have missed the point of the initial post, namely the complaint re. the  ear splitting drone of boring sound from these mickey mouse bugles.

We all love the usual banter etc.that goes with football matches


----------



## NOAH (19 Jun 2010)

the HD channels are finding a work round now and they are almost inaudible,  lovely.

gb--


----------



## Latrade (21 Jun 2010)

levelpar said:


> Seems to me that you have missed the point of the initial post, namely the complaint re. the ear splitting drone of boring sound from these mickey mouse bugles.
> 
> We all love the usual banter etc.that goes with football matches


 
No, I just don't find it as annoying as others seem to and I don't agree with dictating what is the right and wrong way to be a supporter at a football match, each to their own. 

It should also be noted that while the media contends that they're annoying and annoying everyone, the bloggers who are actually out there seem to disagree and in fact a lot of the travelling fans are playing them too. So what we really have is some annoyed journalists and people watching at home. While everyone there at the game seems to be having a ball.

Still though, I'm with the SAVP, this is a showing of racism in it's highest form.


----------



## RMCF (21 Jun 2010)

Sorry but I must be racist too, as I really hope that all the African teams get knocked out asap so that they mght not go to the rest of the games, and we might hear some real football fans chant and sing and cheer and sigh through the games.


----------



## MrMan (21 Jun 2010)

RMCF said:


> Sorry but I must be racist too, as I really hope that all the African teams get knocked out asap so that they mght not go to the rest of the games, and we might hear some real football fans chant and sing and cheer and sigh through the games.


 
It's not racism so much as ignorance to differentiate what makes a real football fan by the way they choose to celebrate their team.


----------



## Latrade (21 Jun 2010)

RMCF said:


> Sorry but I must be racist too, as I really hope that all the African teams get knocked out asap so that they mght not go to the rest of the games, and we might hear some real football fans chant and sing and cheer and sigh through the games.


 
My "racism" statement was part of a link to an article in The Onion, so I wasn't accusing anyone of racism.

The issue of it being patronising is where there have been calls for them to be banned. That's how they follow the game in SA, find a way to live with it. People should claim there's only one true way to be a fan or watch football.


----------



## levelpar (24 Jun 2010)

With all due respects to Latrade, the complaint is that the sound is monotonic and not in the same class as " Walk Alone" etc.


----------



## NOAH (24 Jun 2010)

for all those missing it click on here

//www.spitorswallow.co.za/blowme.php

noah


----------

